# Windlace conversion 68/69 to 70-72 style



## Jeff's Classics (Feb 24, 2010)

I'm tidying up the details on my 68 GTO interior, and one thing I need to sort out is the windlace for the door openings. The 68-69 style appears to be held in place by the push-in fasteners that hold the back seat interior panels in place, and there are some tabs right along the edge of the door jamb that also seem to help keep it in place. I wanted to "upgrade" to the 70-72 style which slides onto the door jamb edge, which I think would stay in place better and fit cleanly compared to the 68-69 style. This would require flattening the three tabs for the 68-69 style windlace. Before I jump into this...has anyone else done this modification?
Any other windlace installation tips?
Thanks,
Jeff


----------

